# Male or Female



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Is it mostly men that does the hunting or is it women?

I do not hear of many women hunters.. Are there just a few?


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Mostly men, but we know a lot of females that hunt, mostly bow hunt or deer hunt from an enclosed blind during gun season. They do like their comfort.  
We need more females out there, and teach the kids too.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Herself hunts deer, and woe unto any legal deer that falls under the sights of her old Winchester 94, but traipsing around all day on a trap line or in the uplands holds no appeal for her.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I hunt, I love to go out walking, so hunting is up my alley.

Though I must say my last deer I just sat on my front porch and shot :lol Very handy if you ask me.

Mrs Whodunit


----------



## mtn_gin (Jun 17, 2006)

I hunt & fish every chance I get. I have been an avid outdoor woman every since I was about 10 and my girls are going to be the same way. There is nothing like being in the woods on a fall day with just a little nip in the air or better yet rabbit hunting in the snow.  Ask my husband who has killed the biggest deer!!!!!!!! ME!!!!!!!!!!!!I got him a couple years ago and he has a 24" spread.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife use to.But anymore she just helps with Camp and taking care of Game.

big rockpile


----------



## Paul72 (Mar 13, 2005)

My DW hunts almost as much as I do, Bow and gun, blackpowder also, we are both 4H shooting instructors and she instructs NRA women on target. She has yet to miss or lose a deer with the bow so far, although she is quite selective on her shots!--Paul


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Ahh ok. I first want to say I'm a female and I love to hunt, fish and do grill outs. I use to hunt with my grandpa years ago and then got out of it. Now just starting to get back into it. I took my DD today for a bit in the woods hunting for squirrel but no luck the wind started to blow so had to come home. 

I went earlier to day hunting on my own and while sitting so quietly in the woods I hard something walking I slowly turned around and not 15 feet from me was 3 deers. Now I got to buy me a gun for deer hunting or something because I would love to get some deer.

Got to learn the ropes on that also. 

What all do you all hunt for? 
 

Oh BTW it nice to meet you all.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just fishing for me! ~Feather


----------



## RedneckWoman (Jun 10, 2004)

I'd say mostly men (no kidding eh) but there are a few of us women around. I've been hunting since I was about ten (cold meds are messing with my memory at the moment) and go every time I get a chance. Large game or small it doesn't matter and use shotgun, bow, and rifle. I never really got into black powder. I didn't start trapping until a couple of years ago though.
I used to "live" on the riverbank but don't get to fish much anymore because the kids are set on giving me a new piercing with those hooks lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

My wife accompanied me for the first couple of years that we was married. She managed to kill one little doe. Then came the kids and she hasn't gone since. Says now all she wants to do is just tag along with me and take pictures of the wildlife. Doesn't want to do any hunting anymore but still loves to go fishing.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

I hunt! Most all the red meat at the table is harvested by myself or my dd#2. Deer, pronghorn and the occasional elk (<-dont hunt them much any more, dont like to go out with the yayhoo's on the national forest...bad experience a couple years ago) I wing shoot, but not allot any more. A few dozen doves a year. 
I have been shooting a .22 since I was 9. Shot my first mulie buck when I was 12 with a .270 (.23 is the smallest bore for big game out here) 

I really consider what I do 'harvesting'. I usually pick out a dry doe and a young buck for the freezer. So does the darling daughter after she killed herself a monster buck that was kinda GAMEY (understatement!) I finally ground him up and canned chili outa him. That chili took us quite a while to eat up (mom do we hafta have chili tonight?...lol) 

The guest hunters get to take the big boys off of the place.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Woman here.

DH has NEVER hunted!
My father NEVER hunted.

I go deer hunting-------all alone--------but just on our own land.
(And---only in fair weather.)
I use a .270 Ruger.


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

Female here also,
If its good to eat and legal... I will try to get it. LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife had never hunted until I took her. I had a great spot for deer with a stand big enough for both of us. I talked her into going one day and she shot a nice buck. I then had to buy her a muzzleloader so I could get mine back! LOL. Since then she's started calling a couple of my rifles "hers" and this year has scheduled an entire week of vacation to coincide with muzzlelaoder season. She will also help with the butchering. Last year we were both hunting the same large soybean field when a deer stepped out about 20 yds from me. I was trying to get turned around in the stand to get a shot but the deer was looking my way so I hdd to move slowly. Just about the time I was in position, a shot rang out. My wife had put a bullet through its heart from about 200 yds away. It was still early in the afternoon and we carry radios so I told her to sit tight. Less than 30 minutes later another buck came along and she was gracious enough to let me shoot this one!


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I hunt. This will be my third year bow hunting deer and before that, I hunted with a rifle for 5 or 6 years.

Now, my father didn't hunt. My brother didn't hunt. Dad might quail hunt, but it wasn't his thing, so I didn't grow up with the tradition. DH is/was a hunter when we met. I went with him and his hunting buddy and his wife when they bow hunted--right after we met. At that time, they hunted from the ground and we girls walked the deer to them. (Except they never got one while I was with them :shrug: )

After we married, I thought I'd like to try rifle hunting. Got a doe that first year, wasn't worried about making the shot, just about not disappointing him.

Three years ago, I wanted to try bow hunting. I've always liked shooting a bow, but was never taught anything, so it was all new. Didn't get one that first year, did have a shot, but was low. Last year, I got my first deer on the last day of season. A nice 4 x 4. But I wasn't necessarily trophy hunting, just first one available.

Hunting is different for me than for the guys I hunt with. I sit in a tree stand just like they do, but I can't pee off the side of my stand. So, I don't partake in lots of coffee or beverages of any kind that day. It takes too long to climb down, get naked, do my business, and climb back up. I've noticed that I can sit still longer than DH and am quieter when we walk in. I get cold, but as long as my feet are ok, I'm ok. (And we are working on that. Think I wear too many socks.) I do know that I have trouble judging distances, so I make the guys help me by pointing out landmarks and giving me estimates of distance so I know which sight pin to use. I'm getting better tho!

I help butcher the deer, but I don't gut and skin it. (Not yet anyway.) I drag my deer out, with help, but I do my share. I love hunting. Not just for the kill, but for just being out there with animals who don't know I'm there. I've had a bobcat, coyote and skunks walk right under my tree, not knowing I was there. That was cool! There are beaver in the river, I can't see them, but I like hearing them. I like watching the owls hunt, I like watching the turkey, and even the deer. 

I think more women would hunt if they didn't feel tied down to the kids and the house. Or, maybe they haven't considered it becasue they've never been asked or shown anything about hunting.

Our wildlife warden hosts a Youth Outdoor Skills Day where the kids, boys and girls, get a taste of hunting and shooting. They had a muzzleloading lesson and get to shoot one. Shoot off a wobble trap, track fake blood trail, navigate with compass, learn about bow hunting, etc. It's really a good program. I also teach the 4-H archery kids in our county. DH is the shotgun leader. We've got to teach girls before they will want to hunt.

And, I have run across a few men who are not supportative of me hunting. That's a Man's world and I don't belong. Whatever. I just don't hunt with them  

Sorry I ran on so long, but I love hunting!


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

I started hunting with my dad when I was around 7. Squirrel hunting with a .22 rifle.
I use to hunt squirrel & deer, plus ran traps and fishnets (large) with my dad. Then when I was a senior in high school, was deer hunting from a tree (no tree stand or comforts LOL) and there she stood at a pool of water with the sun breaking through the trees encompassing her and the pool, frost covering the leaves and tree limbs....well end of hunting....couldn't shoot her and never went hunting again. Go figure. But hubby deer hunts.

Whitewolf


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

<Raises Hand> Female here  
No one in my family hunts, I started when I was younger with a boyfriend and it went from there LOL 
Nowadays I have a polaris 700, (which I guard jealously LOL) I use a 25.06, 22/250, 12 guage 1100 semi auto, and I hunt deer, elk, squirrel, furbearers, predators, etc. My hubby and son hunt but not my daughter. I just cant get her interested. Shes more into computers, music and boys. :shrug: 
I skin, gut, (though hubby is nice enough to do the large game), and process it etc. I even cook it LOL..
Also doing taxidermy so lately Im out hunting as much as I can or home preparing hides to be mounted. Right now I have a **** being rehydrated and 3 squirrels Im working on. 
Squirrel season opened so me and my son head off after school every chance we get. He hasnt gotten a gray yet but he got a real nice beechey ground squirrel  I really like the white patches. 
We also are hunting for coyotes on a friends ranch


----------



## warden1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I had never hunted until my husband took me, now it is one of my favorite things to do and now I hunt as much or more as he does! You should see the looks on peoples faces when I tell them I got Stump Licker and doe pee for Christmas! I also love fishing to, I had never caught a bass until DH took me, I had always catfished


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

warden1 said:


> You should see the looks on peoples faces when I tell them I got Stump Licker and doe pee for Christmas!


 ROFLMAO Sounds like a ******* Joke ROFLMAO


----------



## Jex99in00 (Apr 24, 2006)

I got my fiance into hunting last year. Now she's almost as excited as me when pheasant season comes around. We also fish together on a regular basis.


----------



## straight shot (May 9, 2006)

I hunt everything I can!! How the heck do ya think I found my spouse?? I love guns :angel: My dad said I was always his favorite son.  

Bwana was shocked( that I was female) when we had the WI get together.

I also love to fish, I hope someday I can go and fish some BIG marlins. So I save all my poker winnings for my ocean fishing adventure.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm a woman and I hunt. Usually with my s/o but often times alone. Deer hunting is my favorite. We just returned from hunting elk in the high country last night. I've decided I like deer hunting better..... I bow hunt, he uses a rifle.

Glo


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

I hunt and just love it. I even process my own. From gutting to skinning to cutting up for freezer. I also fish and clean my own fish. I hunt with crossbow, black powder and 30-06 rifle on my own property. I don't trust strangers much


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear of other females in this type of sport. I enjoy hunting and now wanting to try my hand on other game later.. I want to provide food for our table for winter because of where we live and it does come a big snow we can't get out for a bit. 

My DH can't work like he use to so I thought it high time for me to get out and see if can provide more food for us. These days it getting higher on food, and gas maybe at least I could do food search. 

My DD wants to learn how to hunt so that is a great sign my DD going to be just like me. I hope it in the genes..


----------

